# Golf GTI MK6 - Major swirl/hologram correction



## jbenekeorr (May 16, 2011)

Seeing as the sun decided to peep out from behind the seemingly endless rain clouds, today was the day to tackle my friend's 2011 Golf GTI.

He has recently bought the car from VW Leicester - they sorted the odd scratch out before he went to pick it up and it would seem that they had absolutely no knowledge of how to use a machine polisher.

The car had obviously seen a lot of car washes in its relatively short life, but that was nothing compared to the holograms they have inflicted upon it!

I actually own an almost identical Golf GTI MK5 which I bought from the same garage a few months before - which was also not brilliant when I got it! That can be seen here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=316983

We started by washing the car with AG Bodywork Shampoo. I didn't get any pictures of the whole car before we started but here are a few pictures of the bodywork:









As you can see - it was a bit of a mess! I used my DAS-6 polisher :buffer: with two Menzerna polishing pads (both of which started chucking bits of foam everywhere before becoming completely unusable) and after that a green hex logic pad which was far better!!! The polish was Menzerna Power Finish.

Here are the results:





Next were the tail pipes. My friend struggled to believe that they were actually chrome from the factory!

Before:



After:



50/50 exhausts:



Other than that, it was just a case of hoovering the interior, applying a coat of Collinite wax and some Meguiars (ironically named) 'Endurance' tyre gel.

Here are the results:

















Thanks for looking


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Brilliant turn around I'm sure your mate is well happy


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

very nice work. well done and a lovely car also. looks good in black


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

top work and nice car


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Worth the effort then.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Totally worth the effort, and proof a das6 can and will get the results


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

Someone was there before you I think :wall:

Great save mate well done :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great result, nicely specced too!

Just shows with a bit of patience and a good technique, you can get great results using a DA. Looking splendid, well done!


----------



## jbenekeorr (May 16, 2011)

Thanks all! It was a very rewarding job!


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Great work! Terrible change. How can someone treath such a beautiful car in such a way!! My god I would literally die if mine look like that.... 
BTW yes I love VW Golfs en specially GTIs. This is mine:


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Great work. Good level of correction & Gloss achieved.


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

nice golf


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

Great work! Agree with your comment about the Megs 'Endurance' tyre gel, nice product but writing cheques it can't cash regarding endurance!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice work, looks miles better now :thumb:.


----------



## ChrisEG6 (Dec 26, 2012)

great work there mate, owner will be very happy !


----------



## vdevan (Jan 24, 2014)

Being a mkvi gti owner myself, its always sad to see paintwork in that condition!
Great turn-around, im sure the owner is very pleased with the results!


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Before : Ugly hag!
After : Stunning beauty!

Well done on the transformation. Very nice reflections.


----------



## Autogeek (Mar 3, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

nice work mate


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

wow great work and wicked cars !!! i have a mk5 gti too id love a mk6 r next!


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

What a difference with the 50/50 !
Was that really a dealer car ? They should be ashamed and I would have been asking for some more money off for paint like that - well done !


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

Such a nice cars.. Hope your friend didn't pay them what they were asking for it, i would definitely knocked them down on how that body work was looking!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella looks lovely now and hope your mate was pleased


----------



## Coby (Sep 9, 2013)

Great results... Car looks great.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Top work


----------



## jbenekeorr (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the nice comments!



cyberstretch said:


> What a difference with the 50/50 !
> Was that really a dealer car ? They should be ashamed and I would have been asking for some more money off for paint like that - well done !


Yep, they made a right mess of it. At least it was easily sorted


----------



## euphoria (Aug 20, 2008)

This looks great! 
I have a similar effect left from a bodyshop I took my Audi TT to, they have left hologram marks all over the paintwork!
I will be buying the same pad (green hex logic pad) and polish (Menzerna Power Finish) and hope to achieve a similar result!


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

Golf GTI's have a special place in my heart, top work!


----------



## jbenekeorr (May 16, 2011)

euphoria said:


> This looks great!
> I have a similar effect left from a bodyshop I took my Audi TT to, they have left hologram marks all over the paintwork!
> I will be buying the same pad (green hex logic pad) and polish (Menzerna Power Finish) and hope to achieve a similar result!


Good luck, put the pictures up on the forum and send a link when you've done it.

Mine's in for a service at the dealer who badly machine polished the golf in this thread on Friday - I assume they'll insist on washing it (badly!)


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

Sorry for dragging a old thread up. How long did it take with a da.


----------



## jbenekeorr (May 16, 2011)

Probably about 5 hours with both of us taking turns. If I do one on my own it's usually a full day


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Awesome work


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Missed this the first time round. That was a spectacular turn around.


----------



## a_detailing (Jul 23, 2014)

Great work... and didn't take too long either.


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

That was one swirly motor great turnround.


----------

